# City of Fairfax Band



## arpeggio

I play with several community groups. One of them is the City of Fairfax Band.

We are doing a great concert this Saturday at 8:00 at Fairfax High School.

We will be performing:

Morton Gould: _Jericho_
Norman Dello Joio: _Songs of the Abelard_
_Sorcerer's Apprentice_, If I have to tell you who composed this, shame on you.
Johan de Meij: "Hobbit" Movement from the _Lord of the Rings_ Symphony
Julie Giroux: _A Symphony of Fables_

If you are in the neighborhood, come on by and you can hear me massacre the contrabassoon solo in _Sorcerer's_.

Individual Concert Tickets

Students 18 and under: Free

Adults (Age 19+) $15.00 
Seniors (Age 60+) $10.00

Notes:
It is the centennial of Gould and Dello Joio.
Ms. Giroux is a Hollywood composer and arranger who has made a reputation composing concert band music. See her website: http://juliegiroux.www2.50megs.com/index2.html


----------



## arpeggio

*Blue Shades*

Attached is a recent performance of the City of Fairfax Band playing Frank Ticheli's _Blue Shades_.

View attachment cfb-BlueShades.mp3


----------



## arpeggio

*Link to Band Website*

The following is a link to the website for the band: http://www.fairfaxband.org/


----------

